# Murray Carter vs cktg!!!



## eaglerock (Sep 2, 2013)

> Carter Cutlery has been using the phrase 'Stay Sharp' since August, 2007.
> Chef Knives To Go produced this T-Shirt on April 27th, 2013.
> 
> 
> What does everyone think of Chef Knives To Go T-Shirt design?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 2, 2013)

I know that Shegeki San is a cool dude!


----------



## mhlee (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't.

Murray should trademark "Stay sharp."


----------



## tripleq (Sep 2, 2013)

He's been using it since 2007 but has he registered it as a trademark? A quick Google search of the phrase brings up various enterprises using the phrase and there are even cutlery and cutlery-related products bearing the name. I really don't think Murray or CKTG have any claim here.


----------



## mhlee (Sep 2, 2013)

tripleq said:


> He's been using it since 2007 but has he registered it as a trademark? A quick Google search of the phrase brings up various enterprises using the phrase and there are even cutlery and cutlery-related products bearing the name. I really don't think Murray or CKTG have any claim here.



I don't know if he has or not. That's why I wrote "_should_ trademark"; if he had already trademarked it, he could enforce it. 

Nonetheless, if Murray can establish that he used it before CKTG (definitely) or any other company that used it after he started, he could still attempt to register the trademark as long as no one else has and if he's the first to have used it in connection with cutlery or cutlery-related products. 

And, on the other hand, if someone else or another company in cutlery or a cutlery-related business has trademarked that phrase, well, CKTG could be in violation of a registered trademark.


----------



## tkern (Sep 2, 2013)

witch hunt


----------



## Lefty (Sep 2, 2013)

I like the shirts. I like Murray.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 2, 2013)

A quick search shows that there is a live trademark for "StaySharp" with the USPTO, relating to "Kitchen knives; hand-operated sharpening tools and instruments..." owned by: "McPherson's Limited COMPANY AUSTRALIA 5 Dunlop Road Mulgrave, Victoria AUSTRALIA 3170"


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 2, 2013)

I like the shirts too; and I like Murray; and Shigeki is rocking it !


----------



## Lefty (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh yeah - Shigeki is rocking it!


----------



## tk59 (Sep 2, 2013)

I can't say anything in the picture moves me at all. :dontknow:


----------



## bahamaroot (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't wear shirts with logos on them regardless of who said what when.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 2, 2013)

Marks been selling Murrays knives for a long time now, theyre probably BFFs. I doubt theres any hard feelings


----------



## Gravy Power (Sep 2, 2013)

Not a big fan of Mark after reading some of the stories about him and would steer clear of his knives. I've heard him use that in his youtube videos, where he credits Murray as his teacher. If I'm Murray though, not sure I like him putting it on a t-shirt. Maybe he had his verbal permission?


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 2, 2013)

Mark's just borrowing it.....what's the problem?


----------



## chefcomesback (Sep 2, 2013)

I think he should have ******** t-shirts made instead.. 
Just pure black on black and sell it for $250.
Only people who have a keen eye should be able to distinguish them from $5 fruit of the loom black t-shirt...:justkidding:


----------



## tk59 (Sep 2, 2013)

labor of love said:


> Marks been selling Murrays knives for a long time now, theyre probably BFFs. I doubt theres any hard feelings


I wouldn't be so sure. There's often a love-hate relationship between producers and big retailers. On one hand, big retailers can write you a big check and reach lots of people. On the other, they have the buying power to pressure producers into doing things they don't want to do. I'm not saying this is one of those cases but I wouldn't be surprised either way.


----------



## mzer (Sep 3, 2013)

Murray should just refuse to disclose the contents of his favorite sayings, that way his intellectual property will not be stolen.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Sep 3, 2013)

I started signing a book I wrote "Stay Sharp" in 97. Given Murray has a copy, maybe he picked up from me? This all seems like making trouble for the sole purpose of making trouble.


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## mr drinky (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't really wear a shirt, so this is a non-issue 

k.


----------



## chinacats (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks like hedge shears to me...and I know he stole it from someone...


----------



## Derek Swanson (Sep 3, 2013)

I have been mostly impressed with the QPR of Richmond knives. Those I've handled have nice balance and taper, are low maintenance and comfortable. The combination of efficient American manufacturing, high-tech German steel and traditional Japanese style are a positive presence in the market; not that any of those qualities are necessarily superior to others.
I can easily understand why they appeal to professional cooks and hobbyists alike.


----------



## tripleq (Sep 3, 2013)

Meanwhile, back in Gotham City...


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 3, 2013)

Derek Swanson said:


> I have been mostly impressed with the QPR of Richmond knives. Those I've handled have nice balance and taper, are low maintenance and comfortable. The combination of efficient American manufacturing, high-tech German steel and traditional Japanese style are a positive presence in the market; not that any of those qualities are necessarily superior to others.
> I can easily understand why they appeal to professional cooks and hobbyists alike.




What does "QPR" stand for?


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 3, 2013)

chinacats said:


> Looks like hedge shears to me.




:word: :biggrin:


----------



## tripleq (Sep 3, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> What does "QPR" stand for?



Quality/price ratio??


----------



## chinacats (Sep 4, 2013)

quick professional ripoff...his knives suck


----------



## Timthebeaver (Sep 4, 2013)

Derek Swanson said:


> I have been mostly impressed with the QPR of Richmond knives. Those I've handled have nice balance and taper, are low maintenance and comfortable. The combination of efficient American manufacturing, high-tech German steel and traditional Japanese style are a positive presence in the market; not that any of those qualities are necessarily superior to others.
> I can easily understand why they appeal to professional cooks and hobbyists alike.



You clearly know your stuff.


----------



## chefcomesback (Sep 4, 2013)

high tech german steel?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 4, 2013)

Efficient American manufacturing?


----------



## chefcomesback (Sep 4, 2013)

ok X , 
I will give you one of my ..... knives for free , all i need you to do is write good stuff about me


----------



## bkdc (Sep 4, 2013)

chinacats said:


> Looks like hedge shears to me...and I know he stole it from someone...



As long as they're Japanese hedge shears.  Those hand-forged Japanese garden tools are amazing. Although it's hard to beat the pricepoint of the Swiss Felco. The best thing about that photo is the guy wearing it. He's a badass bladesmith.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Sep 4, 2013)

chefcomesback said:


> high tech german steel?



I assume he's alluding to Bohler M390.

Totally irrelevant, of course.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Sep 4, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> Efficient American manufacturing?




It's the perfection in grinding that other countries simply cannot reach...

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...n-vs-Forschner?p=213536&viewfull=1#post213536


----------



## Asteger (Sep 4, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> What does "QPR" stand for?



Some people clearly know nothing about sport.

Queens Park Rangers http://www.qpr.co.uk/


----------



## chefwatson (Sep 4, 2013)

Asteger said:


> Some people clearly know nothing about sport.
> 
> Queens Park Rangers http://www.qpr.co.uk/



That would explain why these knives always get relegated to the drawer.


----------



## eaglerock (Sep 4, 2013)

Derek Swanson said:


> I have been mostly impressed with the QPR of Richmond knives. Those I've handled have nice balance and taper, are low maintenance and comfortable. The combination of efficient American manufacturing, high-tech German steel and traditional Japanese style are a positive presence in the market; not that any of those qualities are necessarily superior to others.
> I can easily understand why they appeal to professional cooks and hobbyists alike.




:whistling:


----------



## tk59 (Sep 4, 2013)

Derek Swanson said:


> I have been mostly impressed with the QPR of Richmond knives. Those I've handled have nice balance and taper, are low maintenance and comfortable. The combination of efficient American manufacturing, high-tech German steel and traditional Japanese style are a positive presence in the market; not that any of those qualities are necessarily superior to others.
> I can easily understand why they appeal to professional cooks and hobbyists alike.


I want some of whatever it is you've been smoking.


----------



## unkajonet (Sep 4, 2013)

tk59 said:


> I want some of whatever it is you've been smoking.



You shouldn't have to ask. Doesn't he know who you are?


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Sep 4, 2013)

tk59 said:


> I want some of whatever it is you've been smoking.



Lol, off topic here, but your signature link just wasted over 8 minutes of my life.

/sigh!


----------



## tk59 (Sep 4, 2013)

CrisAnderson27 said:


> Lol, off topic here, but your signature link just wasted over 8 minutes of my life.
> 
> /sigh!


That's more than an order of magnitude less than the amount of time I've wasted reprofiling and regrinding blades that you so shamelessly promoted because I felt sorry for people that got suckered.


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Sep 4, 2013)

tk59 said:


> That's more than an order of magnitude less than the amount of time I've wasted reprofiling and regrinding blades that you so shamelessly promoted because I felt sorry for people that got suckered.



Huh??

I'm confused...I don't recall every promoting a blade here, or elsewhere...ever? I've never USED anyone elses blades to promote, other than one Don Nugyen, which was awesome, one Mike Davis, which was awesome, and one Forgecraft...which was even more awesome. What am I missing here??

Also, I was teasing about the link...I watched the whole thing and yes, it was funny, lol.


----------



## tk59 (Sep 4, 2013)

CrisAnderson27 said:


> Huh??
> 
> I'm confused...I don't recall every promoting a blade here, or elsewhere...ever?
> 
> Also, I was teasing about the link...I watched the whole thing and yes, it was funny, lol.


:O Oops, my bad! Please accept my apologies. Somehow, I assumed your reply was from D. Swanson. That said, you liked a Forgecraft MORE than a Nguyen or a Davis? How so?


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Sep 4, 2013)

tk59 said:


> :O Oops, my bad! Please accept my apologies.



No need to apologize, I was just seriously hoping there was a mistake lol. And hopefully not on my part =p.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 9, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> I don't really wear a shirt, so this is a non-issue
> 
> k.



MN. gets really cold,what do you wear Mr. Drinky?Insulated vests maybe:sad0:

Depends on the situation,interesting that CKTG sells the same stone sets as Dave who had them first.Jon puts his U-Tubes on sharpening on the web,but I still called him to ask if I could include them in my class handouts.It helps me alot & he didn't have a problem with it at all.


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 15, 2013)

keithsaltydog said:


> MN. gets really cold,what do you wear Mr. Drinky?Insulated vests maybe:sad0:


Battery operated, heated suspenders.


----------



## Justin0505 (Sep 15, 2013)

keithsaltydog said:


> MN. gets really cold,what do you wear Mr. Drinky?Insulated vests maybe:sad0:



You aren't paying attention to his name or "what are you drinking" posts.
The obvious answer is wine or vodka.


----------



## b47 (Oct 10, 2013)

Funny thread.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 10, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> You aren't paying attention to his name or "what are you drinking" posts.
> The obvious answer is wine or vodka.



Very true, but you are all lucky that I don't get into what type of pants I am wearing (or not) 

k.


----------



## Twistington (Oct 10, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Very true, but you are all lucky that I don't get into what type of pants I am wearing (or not)
> 
> k.



Is it lederhosen or just suspenders clamped to your skin?


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 10, 2013)

Twistington said:


> Is it lederhosen or just suspenders clamped to your skin?



I saw on I think Tattoo Nightmares or one of those shows like that who knows? This guy had suspenders tattooed on him and they fixed them to make them finished into paisley ones pretty crazy stuff


----------

